# EVGA GTX 1080 Ti SC2 11 GB



## W1zzard (May 2, 2017)

EVGA's GTX 1080 Ti SC2 comes with nine thermal sensors spread around the PCB for a complete overview of the card's thermal state. Also included is an overclock out of the box and a much better cooler than on the Founders Edition, which results in temperatures below 70°C.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (May 2, 2017)

So $30 more for that blingbling rgbs and some monitoring sensors. Yeah if you fancy them why not, but they are really not needed. Great review as always 

You might add that ftw3 is much beefier custom pcb too on that conclusion.


----------



## Kaapstad (May 2, 2017)

Mistake on page one of the review.

The latest Titan Xp comes with all 3840 of its cores enabled.

The Titan Xp also has its stock memory speed clocked higher than the 1080 Ti.


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2017)

Kaapstad said:


> Mistake on page one of the review.
> 
> The latest Titan Xp comes with all 3840 of its cores enabled.


Fixed. Thanks


----------



## xkm1948 (May 2, 2017)

Great card. That $780 though is not that friendly. Here is hoping competetion will bring these price lower.


----------



## owen10578 (May 2, 2017)

The PCB Analysis portion is great! Although it would be even better to show us the model numbers of the mosfets and calculate the max current draw of the VRM portion. And also the specifications of all the VRM components.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 2, 2017)

owen10578 said:


> The PCB Analysis portion is great! Although it would be even better to show us the model numbers of the mosfets and calculate the max current draw of the VRM portion. And also the specifications of all the VRM components.


VRM is same as in founder's edition

EDIT: I have just realized my post was moderated, so I have sent you a PM with an original content ... perhaps it will be allowed through this way


----------



## owen10578 (May 3, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> VRM is same as in founder's edition


Yea I know it says there.


----------



## Nihilus (May 3, 2017)

Why don't you guys just do a 1080ti round-up?  2 months and already SIX 1080ti reviews.  They all overclock within 30 mhz of each other!  At this rate, you are outpacing the 980ti! 
Don't flame me.  I realize TPU is not the only one.  Every review site has gone ti crazy.  It just seems pointless at times.


----------



## Kaapstad (May 3, 2017)

Nihilus said:


> Why don't you guys just do a 1080ti round-up?  2 months and already SIX 1080ti reviews.  They all overclock within 30 mhz of each other!  At this rate, you are outpacing the 980ti!
> Don't flame me.  I realize TPU is not the only one.  Every review site has gone ti crazy.  It just seems pointless at times.



It would be nice if they throw a Titan Xp into the mix as well.

It would make some people think twice about the more expensive AIB 1080 Ti cards as the Titan Xp is a very good overclocker.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 3, 2017)

You mite just want to review the cooler LMAO, because a 1080 Ti is a 1080Ti custom PCB or extra fuse or not they all overclock and run the same the differences are just quality of components.


----------



## Rivage (May 3, 2017)

I'm so happy to see a ton of thermal pads this time. So, this EVGA 1080 Ti model will not burn my house like EVGA 1080 FTW model did?



BiggieShady said:


> VRM is same as in founder's edition


EVGA always use the reference Nvidia's VRM and nearly always reference PCB. With only two exceptions - the Classified and K|NGP|N models.


----------



## Agony (May 3, 2017)

I have to ask an Expert please... I use gigabytes 1080ti founder on my work  and also Asus strix 1080ti at home Both of these cards get random black screens on Windows 10 creators update with Nvidias latest drivers.
Black screens are random and on both cards no oc. 
I uninstall Nvidia drivers and i use for 10 days the Windows 378.78 and works great. 
Does anyone get that?


----------



## R-T-B (May 3, 2017)

Agony said:


> I have to ask an Expert please... I use gigabytes 1080ti founder on my work  and also Asus strix 1080ti at home Both of these cards get random black screens on Windows 10 creators update with Nvidias latest drivers.
> Black screens are random and on both cards no oc.
> I uninstall Nvidia drivers and i use for 10 days the Windows 378.78 and works great.
> Does anyone get that?



Please start another thread.  This is about the EVGA card review.  Thanks.


----------



## Agony (May 3, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Please start another thread.  This is about the EVGA card review.  Thanks.


sorry for that


----------



## R-T-B (May 3, 2017)

Agony said:


> sorry for that



No problem, just pointing you the right way.  I wouldn't want to scare off such an old-time member (in registration, anyhow  )


----------



## Agony (May 3, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> No problem, just pointing you the right way.  I wouldn't want to scare off such an old-time member (in registration, anyhow  )


Its ok... Yeahp I am the kind of person that I read a lot and write a little... and from what I see when I write I am not doing it well ....


----------



## gasolina (May 4, 2017)

I'm using a pair of fe 1080ti and feel very unhappy about their overclocking potential may be one of the worst i've use since the 6870.


----------



## MasterXL6 (May 5, 2017)

I just bought this EVGA 1080ti and benchmarked it a bit yesterday. I came from the EVGA 980ti SC. I was expecting a 80~100% fps increase as this review showed but I'm only getting a ~65% increase. That's a big downer.

(Ultra preset settings - 3440x1440 - average fps)

Is my ancient 2nd gen i7-2600K (@4.5Ghz) finally holding me back then? Also still a pcie 2.0 mobo but I should only loose a couple of fps, not 35%...

How should I proceed in order to find the bottleneck? Any suggestions?


----------



## nguyen (May 6, 2017)

Yeah all reviewers are making the 980ti look bad by leaving it at stock clock @ 1200mhz while most will do 1450mhz easily (lots of samples can reach 1550mhz+), looking at 980ti overclocked bf3 which get 136fps 
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_XtremeGaming/26.html
While overclocked EVGA 1080ti SC2 get 209fps which is only 53% increase, still 50% perf increase generational gain is impressive nonetheless


----------



## adulaamin (May 6, 2017)

@W1zzard  Will you be doing a review of the FTW3 as well?


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2017)

adulaamin said:


> @W1zzard  Will you be doing a review of the FTW3 as well?


No idea yet, depends on EVGA.


----------



## adulaamin (May 7, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> No idea yet, depends on EVGA.



I hope they send you one. That just might be my next card unless vega performs really well.


----------



## SpAwNtoHell (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello, @W1zzard and everyone else. This test setup that looks more advanced then say version 42 with skylake why are results worse just jumped into my eyes 2-3 fps difference for reference 1070 1080 from the titles that are in all reviews, are newer drivers for nvidia worse? I assume that the same reference cards are included.

For example the review of gtx 1070 gaming x and this one gtx 1070 and 1080 reference in whitcher 3 perform slightly worse?

My math does not add up better mb newer chipset, newer cpu better clock, newer drivers and more updated win 10 but worse result margin?!

Note: thank you for reviewing this card as i am interested in it.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 11, 2017)

Witcher benchmark scene duration was changed if I remember correctly


----------



## SpAwNtoHell (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello again and with a 10 points question as maybe @W1zzard or someone else who looked into this. Is the actual board the same as FE in terms of water block or not, i do not seem to find a 100% answer for this and prom pics i cannot tell. This is the only thing keeping me to buy this one at the moment as i like the ideea of extra sensors compared to sc black variant. I have to chose between this 2 cards do to size and use on stock cooler for start but if noise turns into a issue i will switch to water cooling in the feature. And no i cannot settle for 2.5 or 3 slot (i would of picked lightning Z if possible otherwise) variants or FE.

Any info greattly apreciated. Thank You.


----------

